# Car and Trailer Tires & Steel Wheels



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

One 4.80-8 LR-C on galvanized 5 bolt wheel, fair tread, holds air, good for spare-$10. Four 13”, 4-lug steel wheels(a bit of surface rust, no tires), use on car or trailer/or build trailer-$20 all. Four 14” radial, winter ice/snow tires on std. four lug wheels with pressure sensors, good remaining tread, used 3 winters only, P175r14. $40-set of 4. PM questions, can take a pic of any interested item. Southern Portage cty, near Hartville/Wft SP.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Still available.


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

PM sent


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Second bump.


----------

